# How do you deal with seminar-style courses?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I need to take one advanced-level seminar course to graduate. Granted, I won't graduate until 2010, but I'm already freaking out. I just read the course descriptions and they sound impossible. 20% participation? 35% presentation? Holy crap. I plan on discussing my limitations with the prof, but ultimately I would like to do well in the class without having to bring up my "excuse". I have a really hard time telling professors about my anxiety because it's such an awkward conversation. 

If you have had to take one of these classes, how have you dealt with it? I go to a school with large classes and I'm not used to the small group discussion format. I want to start talking in class now to prepare for it, but I say that every year...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bring a laptop and type real fast and type every word they say  Also use a voice recorder if allowed.

As for presentations, you can go to your school's disability department and tell them about your SA. They can make accommodations for you so that you only have to present in front of the teacher instead of the whole class.

Also try out benzos.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I had to do a seminar course like this. Although fortunately there's no participation requirement so I just didn't speak most of the time. But I had to do a presentation, which I got through by mumbling and looking at the floor and feeling terrified the entire time.

I've found mindfulness works well sometimes for decreasing my physical anxiety in the moment. And if I was to do that presentation again, I'd use CBT to challenge my negative thoughts that everyone was watching me and judging me. Then again, maybe they were, because we all got feedback from the other students afterwards! And I hated that since they all said I spoke too quietly.


----------

